

Ubuntu's smartphone OS will be ready to launch on October 17th - josteink
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/19/4748908/ubuntus-smartphone-os-will-be-ready-to-launch-on-october-17th

======
benologist
2nd generation rewording of [http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/09/testing-
ubuntu-touc...](http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/09/testing-ubuntu-touch-
final-month-before.html)

------
frank_boyd
It's actually already pretty usable, on the Galaxy Nexus.

You can follow the details of the progress per device here:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-
hJdDZ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-
hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=0)

Note that there's a host of other devices with "unofficial" support:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices)

~~~
josteink
I tried it back when it was announced and you hardly could do anything at all.

It was interesting enough to look at for 30 minutes and then you flashed back.

Seeing as I have a spare Galaxy Nexus now, and the claims of progress made,
I'm pretty sure I have something to keep me busy this weekend :)

